# cold air inductions



## FIRELIFE25 (Aug 4, 2010)

any of you guys have this intake? if so do you like it? how are the gains


----------



## FIRELIFE25 (Aug 4, 2010)

really nobody has tried this intake? i know they are big with the camaros...tons of guys with the maros use them and love it


----------



## Jschenemann (Jul 20, 2010)

What intake


----------



## FIRELIFE25 (Aug 4, 2010)

Jschenemann said:


> What intake


its called cold air inductions...or (cai)..thats the name of the intake....


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

No, that's a type of intake. A number of manufacturers make them. Check the intake/exhaust section of the forum and you'll get up to speed on the subject.


----------



## FIRELIFE25 (Aug 4, 2010)

Gotagoat said:


> No, that's a type of intake. A number of manufacturers make them. Check the intake/exhaust section of the forum and you'll get up to speed on the subject.


NO...this is a brand of intake im talking about i know what cai is....im talking about this specific brand like volant ,vararam, k&N, afe, ect....its called (CAI) that is the brand name...here is the website and pictures of the intake itself

coldairinductions.com


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

I haven't installed one on a GTO but I had one on my 06 monte carlo. The product itself was built well, was easy to install, and while I never dyno'd to see performance increase it seemed to give a little extra and moved the torque band a little bit.

Only complaint I had with them was that their shipping times were quite long. Product didn't even ship from them for 2 1/2 weeks and then another week to get to me so don't plan on a quick turn around time once you order.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

It's more open than the stock box's little inlet, but isn't that going to take in a lot of engine heat?


----------

